# 12 Week old Pup gone off Food



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. Our 12 week old pup has gone off her food over the last day or so. We are feeding her Royal Canin Junior, which is what the breeder fed her on. I notice that she has some puppy teeth coming though and wonder if this is the cause. I have ground the food with limited success. She is running round and taking her water and apprears ok in herself. Any advice welcome thank you.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

This seems to be quite common in CP puppies. If the puppy is drinking well and Poos are normal than you just have to assume they have gone off the taste of the food or it is teething. You can do several things. 1) Persist with the same food, a bit of tough love if you like, they will eat if they are really hungry. This method is hard when they are tiny puppies though and I would be worried about the puppy not gaining enough weight during a key growth stage. 2) Add tasty tit bits to the existing food but I personally am not a fan of this as I believe it just encourages fussy eating. 3) Change the food to something else. For my first dog I changed from James Well Beloved to Origen but found the Origen gave him very lose stools. Then I switched him to Natural Instinct (raw diet) and he loves it and eats like a horse! I switched my second puppy over to Natural Instinct from Royal Canin within weeks of her being home and she too is thriving. I am now venturing away from all-prepared Natural Instinct to a more DIY raw diet. Lots of threads on here about the RAW or BARF diet if you search. If you prefer to stay with kibble Barking Heads seems to be a popular choice for a good quality kibble. Try not to worry too much, follow your instinct and your puppy will be fine.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Sue

Honey was fussy with her food from the start but was fine if I added some tinned fish cream cheese with it. Her teeth seemed so tiny and I felt the kibble was too hard and dry for her to cope with so added something 'slippery' to make it easier. Now that she's teething she suddenly stopped eating her food again and kept spitting out the kibble. I looked in her mouth and saw that most of her teeth had come out in one go! I bought some Nature's Diet wet food which I add about a spoonful of to her kibble and mix it up with my fingers. She's now back to wolfing it down! As she was a bit underweight when we got her I was keen to do anything to make her eat during this important growth stage. My other dog went through this but now mature, he will wolf down whatever you put in front of him. I think they all head that way eventually, especially once neutered!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello and Thank you for your replies. For interest to anyone else whose pup has gone off their food: We boiled some rice and crushed her kibble with a little bit of meat stock and she has taken this fine. Regards


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine both went off the breeders kibble at 12 weeks. I found they preferred wet food and better still a raw diet.


----------

